# Besoin d'une configuration spéciale pour un Hackintosh ?



## LaurentR (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il y a besoin d'une configuration matérielle spéciale pour un Hackintosh ? Je vois mentionné des configurations dans certains articles et l'article suivant semble dire que la configuration importe peu tant qu'elle est basée sur un processeur de type i3/i5/i7. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2010/04/iboot-multibeast-install-mac-os-x-on.html


----------



## babgond (23 Février 2011)

Umh...
Cela dépends: Si tu veux juste booter ton PC sur Mac OS X : Oui peut importe !

Si tu veux avoir ton wifi, etc etc qui fonctionne, dans ce cas il est préférable que le matériel de ton PC soit le meme que dasn un Mac, aucun soucis, sinon il va falloir trouver les pilotes....

Par exemple sur ce site, il ont teste plusieurs netbook et tu vois ce qui fonctionne et ce qui ne focntionne pas (malheuresement le site date de oct. 2010 et donc les config proposé sont a moitié obsolète)


----------



## The Real Deal (23 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Il y a, à prendre et à laisser sur les forums/blogs qui traitent du hackintosh. Les infos doivent être vérifiées, coupées, et recoupées, avant de prendre tout pour argent comptant.

Tonymac (tonycrap son surnom pour les avisés),... pas le meilleur site pour commencer ; déjà le monsieur pompe des codes de kernels modifiés par d'autres personnes pour en pondre un SB ready, et ses solutions de tout en un, travail maché par excellence, sont une plaie pour apprendre les rudiments/fondamentaux du hackintosh.

Un hack ça se fait à l'ancienne et sur mesure (avec relativité) ! C'est pas avec un installer et deux clics de souris qu'un novice un jour contribuera à la scène. J'ai déjà relevé des inepties notamment au niveau des .plist de ses installers.

Il faut plusieurs mois avant de connaitre son sujet, savoir le pourquoi du comment, comprendre. Savoir compiler ses kexts, son bootloader, faire son propre bootCD, son DSDT one off, comprendre la relation BIOS/OS, etc, etc,...

Bien sûr toute cette connaissance n'est pas indispensable pour faire tourner ton premier hack, mais crois-moi, le jour où un truc ne tourne pas rond sur ta machine, tu sauras tout de suite pourquoi et tu apporteras toi-même la solution dans la foulée, sans être dans l'attente.


----------



## Nihondjin (23 Février 2011)

C'est ici
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

avec une bonne config, on peut même overclocker
Par exemple un Quad6600 sur une bonne carte mère, de 2.4Ghz en 3.6 Ghz....

6 mois ? de mon coté j'en connais qui y ont passé moins de 2 semaines

Avec la méthode de tonymac c'est très simple et ça marche très bien
15 minutes si on respecte scrupuleusement la recette


----------

